# Lowrance elite 5 hdi



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

I am new to fishing /boating on lake erie and am wondering if anyone can help answer this for me. I just bought a lowrance elite 5 hdi and it came with the 50/200 transducer. Will this work for lake erie or should I get the 83/200 transducer. I've been told the 50/200 is for deeper water but should still work fine on lake erie. I feel I got a good deal on the unit ,$300 brand new in box so if I need the other transducer I don't mind spending another $100 on it. Thanks.


----------



## muzzy123 (Dec 1, 2015)

I have the Elite 5 hdi unit with the 50/200 transducer and it works fine on erie. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

I have the 83/200 skimmer .works great, wider cone angle than the 50/200. But like muzzy said should work fine.


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks for the input, I can't wait til we can try it out.


----------



## Paul Mac (Sep 20, 2014)

bigwayned said:


> Thanks for the input, I can't wait til we can try it out.


Sell the transducer, its worth more money. Get the 83/200 and go buy some beer and lures with the money you make! The 50 is $200, the 83 is $99


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I've also been looking into getting this unit for my parents boat up on Erie. Not to highjack the thread but I was looking on factoryoutlet.com and I'm just confused by the different mapping options for this unit. Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

My buddy got the 50/200 transducer and contacted Lowrance to exchange it for an 83/200. They gave him a promo code to buy the 83/200 for like $60. He's going to sell the 50/200 and make a decent profit. It's worth a try to give them a call.


----------

